# What games are you looking forward to in 2015?



## Kinare (Dec 12, 2014)

We're almost there! Just curious what everyone will be playing. Any platform of course. :3 I play mostly PC, so I'm eager to see what people are looking forward to there mostly.

Really the only game I'm looking forward to at this point is Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate. It's the only reason I bought a 3DS, Pokemon OR was just to help justify the system's purchase a tad.

Evolve was ok, but I sucked at playing the monster despite loving it. I didn't get to play it much so I was way behind most people to be perfectly fair... /excuses. I will only bother if they make huge improvements (which I'm sure they will) and will still probably wait until it's at least half off unless I have a bunch of friends playing it who will let me play the monster and be nice to me.

I'm not sure how I feel about Dying Light right now, but I used to be excited about it. It looked amazing when first announced, but there's so much rage over the pre-order exclusive and I just... I dunno.

Batman: Arkham Knight is of course going to be good, can't go wrong there. I'm not horribly excited over it though since I still have to work through the previous 2 yet, so I will probably only grab it when it's on sale.

I find lately I'm really digging random indie sims, so I'm really hoping 2015 brings some new concepts to the genre. There's a couple in EA on Steam right now scheduled for a mid-late 2015 release, but they're too under-developed yet for me to want to risk trying them. I didn't see any on the indie sites that grabbed my attention, but we shall see.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 12, 2014)

Majora's Mask 3DS
Bloodborne
Witcher 3? Maybe


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 12, 2014)

Final Fantasy XV
Final Fantasy Type 0 HD
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Zelda Wii U
Star Fox Wii U
Persona 5
Majora's Mask 3DS
Bravely Default 2
UnderTale
Hyper Light Drifter

Admittedly I don't have a 3DS, PS4, or Wii U yet, but I want them both and am looking forward to all these games.
Square Enix and Nintendo almost never disappoint me, and even though I'm not a huge fan of the Persona series, I can't help but hope P5 turns out to be pretty good.
With Tabata behind Final Fantasy Type 0 and Nomura behind FFXV, I expect the best. If anything it'll bring good music. I like Shimomura's work.

UnderTale and Hyper Light Drifter, while both indie games, seem to be impressively well-done. They both have a really nice atmosphere. HLD seems mysterious and lonely, and UnderTale seems like its going to be a ride full of feels.
I mean, just look at this artwork for HLD:





Its going to be fantastic, I just know it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2014)

Random indie sims, care to elaborate?

I'm not going to be much on my pc next year thanks to life and pewpews, but I'm looking forward to DCS graphical update (scheduled for 2014, but will probs get delayed), as well as DCS F/A 18 module and Hawk trainer for the same game.
Also Star Citizen iterations. That's about it, not looking forward to much.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 12, 2014)

Killing Floor 2.

I haven't actually paid much attention to what's coming out, I'm quite behind on events of the gaming world. But KF2KF2KF2KF2â™¥


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 12, 2014)

Hyped for Witcher 3: Wild hunt like no other. It should be incredible.
 Also telltale Game Of Thrones will be cool.
Here's a really awesome animation i discovered. It's a story recap incase any of you witcher fans missed/don't remember some parts.

[video=youtube;pB_bHqHzhIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB_bHqHzhIA[/video]


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Dec 12, 2014)

No Man's Sky - hoping it comes out. my god. so pretty. so mysterious. i know next to nothing about it and it's contents but Wowzers!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm wishing we get Unreal Tournament 4 this coming year, but I can't hold my breath due to Epic's habits of staying quiet. Monster Hunter 4 is sure to eat my time away once it's released.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2014)

Zelda Wii U's the one game I'm already sold on. The style of it is just perfect.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 12, 2014)

bloodbourne and the dark souls 2 update, i don't really know what else is coming up and in general getting hyped up for games tends to be the number one cause of disappointment in games.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 12, 2014)

Witcher 3.

As I grow older it's harder and harder for a game to take my interest for longer than 2-3 hours. Games are boring, trivial, easy, dumb... Yet so far both Witchers managed to catch my attention for so long that I managed to complete them - with pleasure - two or three times. 

It's really rare when a good game is made on the basis of a good book.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Random indie sims, care to elaborate?



A short and sweet elaboration I suppose is nearly all sims, but I am very picky on the builder sims and space sims and I avoid anything that looks like a joke sim. Examples: The Long Dark, 7 Days to Die, Banished, and I plan on getting Dog Sled Saga soon. Will also be getting Dragon whenever I feel it's far enough along that I want to support it. I have a bunch more both owned and wishlisted, but that ought to give you an idea.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hmm...No games immediately on the "MUST BUY" list, but games I'm going to be looking into:
Dying Light
Dead Island 2
Evolve
No Man's Sky
Assassin's Creed Rogue/Victory
H1Z1
Ori and the Blind Forest
That Pokemon fighting game


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Dec 13, 2014)

the next mount and blade and mgs5


----------



## DDSBSS (Dec 13, 2014)

None. I hope they hold off the AAA games and actually finish them this time around. Mistakes like Battlefield 4 and Destiny don't need to happen again. While some of the games look cool, they're just not being optimized for PS3/being made for PS3, so I probably won't buy them.


----------



## Aquin (Dec 13, 2014)

Fatal Frame Wii U - provided it does get localized
Zelda U
Persona 5
Kingdom Hearts 3
http://www.delawarestjohn.com/game_04_asylum.html This game, provided it gets released soon. Likely early 2015.
The Lost Crown: Blackenrock
a few others i can't recall atm.


----------



## shteev (Dec 14, 2014)

Plastic-Fox said:


> No Man's Sky - hoping it comes out. my god. so pretty. so mysterious. i know next to nothing about it and it's contents but Wowzers!




I literally care about nothing else other than No Man's Sky, not even Bloodborne. 

I might even buy a PS4 for it if the PC release doesn't come soon enough after


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 14, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Witcher 3.
> 
> As I grow older it's harder and harder for a game to take my interest for longer than 2-3 hours. Games are boring, trivial, easy, dumb... Yet so far both Witchers managed to catch my attention for so long that I managed to complete them - with pleasure - two or three times.
> 
> It's really rare when a good game is made on the basis of a good book.


heh, i knew you would like witcher aswell. You also have the power to read all the novels (5 of them) because i'm pretty sure not all of them were translated into english since the author was polish.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 14, 2014)

Loz majora's mask 3d
Gods eater burst 2 (if it ever comes out in any Western country >,<) 
Mgs5
Kh3 
Hopefully a good sonic game 

I'm probably most excited for mgs5 and gods eater burst 2. That game is basically monster hunter meets Attack on titan but more fun than monster hunter cause you get a lot more support in this game. in mh you get a cat......how fun..... but in geb you get a team with pretty good AI. Shame the game is only coming out on PS vita.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 14, 2014)

Really pumped for Bloodborne. Also The Witcher 3.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 14, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> ...more fun than monster hunter cause you get a lot more support in this game. in mh you get a cat......how fun..... but in geb you get a team with pretty good AI.



Pft, cat is so good he's like his own team! (But not really...) They're really just useful for distracting monsters while you as the hunter wail on them and shouldn't be relied on more than that, but they can dent the monsters decent enough once leveled up and given the proper skills. They're kinda derp and flimsy early, but the game is pretty easy early too. In MH I don't think I'd want a bunch of AI teammates flopping about... harder to predict the monster that way. At least with multiplayer people you can communicate with them and figure things out. So much of the game is about timing and getting the heck away from dangerous stuff. Never played the game you're talking about, so I'm strictly speaking from a MH standpoint when I say I def prefer just one cat to a whole bunch of bodies in my way.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 15, 2014)

Kinare said:


> Pft, cat is so good he's like his own team! (But not really...) They're really just useful for distracting monsters while you as the hunter wail on them and shouldn't be relied on more than that, but they can dent the monsters decent enough once leveled up and given the proper skills. They're kinda derp and flimsy early, but the game is pretty easy early too. In MH I don't think I'd want a bunch of AI teammates flopping about... harder to predict the monster that way. At least with multiplayer people you can communicate with them and figure things out. So much of the game is about timing and getting the heck away from dangerous stuff. Never played the game you're talking about, so I'm strictly speaking from a MH standpoint when I say I def prefer just one cat to a whole bunch of bodies in my way.



I have played both and to be honest is a game not to be compared to MH due quite a lot of differences and fightings simplistic KH like nature. Like I said I have played both and surprising I found the team so much better than one fucking annoying cat that always bombs you. In this game you have medics which heal you using a certain bullet. And i found that the AI is really good and shoot you when you tend to really need it. Not to mention you can command the team which makes searching for the monster a lot less of hassle especially when they escape. As in terms of difficulty MH has it so you need to get stronger weapons and armour in order to even win most of the time but in GEB The game challenges more your skill than you willing to grind for a long time just to get one material. The game is challenging since it may take you to missions where you need to fight 2 - 3 large bosses with strong difficulty and smaller enemies to. So despite the large rooster you have to chose from there is still a lot of challenges where you will lose. and brw no one gets in your way and yeah its a game that up to four players can join in so the communication thing is the same.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 15, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> one fucking annoying cat that always bombs you



Aha, me thinks you're not using the kitties right.  I hate them bombing me too, so I don't pick a bomber type. I have 3 different cats on MHFU, one for straight up attacking, one for pure support and one that's balanced. All are non-bombers, the support one doesn't attack ever. It just purposely draws the monster and heals/buffs the whole time. Extremely handy when I know I have enough damage to kill a monster, I just need mechanics/defensive assistance.


----------



## banette (Dec 18, 2014)

devil survivor 2 break record and persona 5!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 18, 2014)

Whatever that Star Fox game is going to be called. Hopefully it'll be a _little _more serious, but I'm happy that they're making anything at all!


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 18, 2014)

banette said:


> devil survivor 2 break record and persona 5!


That's more like it!


----------



## Darazu (Dec 23, 2014)

Zelda WiiU and The Witcher 3!


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 23, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Choya (Dec 24, 2014)

Unreal Tournament 4 (Here's hoping that it revives arena shooters for a while!)
Metal Gear Solid V
Persona 5
Killing Floor 2

I should probably work on finishing some of my older games before these come out. I've got quite a backlog.


----------



## Dreythalion (Dec 24, 2014)

MH4U and the expansion to FFXIV so far.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 24, 2014)

Cities: Skylines.
Maybe.
At least a month after release, unless it has more than a minimum of DRM or day one DLC, is finished and has no obvious bugs.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 24, 2014)

Killing Floor 2 and Monster Hunter 4U, not sure what else. Those are both in the earlier half of the year, too.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 24, 2014)

FF 13-3 port and Whispered World 2.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 24, 2014)

The Awakened Fate Ultimatum for me i'm looking forward to since i've completed the previous game of that series.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Hopefully a Pokemon Z because X and Y was one of the worst Pokemon games I've played. And maybe this time Pokemon Z will have a better storyline.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 26, 2014)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Hopefully a Pokemon Z because X and Y was one of the worst Pokemon games I've played. And maybe this time Pokemon Z will have a better storyline.



Pokemon z?

So...pikachu must collect the 7 dragon pokeballs to summon the mighty requiza and wish for ash to come back to life so they defeat super trainer Gary prince of all trainers? 

Someone should make that game...

Nah never heard about pokemon Z you care to explain what it is?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 18, 2015)

Played the UnderTale demo for the first time today, now I can't wait for it to be released this year! :O


----------



## Ralphie (Jan 18, 2015)

Honestly, not that many. Mainly interested to see how much they ll improve the fail swtor in the coming year.

Mgs5 Phantom Pain is obviously a game i am waiting for like crazy
and
Act of Agression since it seems to be a pretty good Strategy, deception based rts instead of the usual predictable micro focused rt"s" games out there.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 19, 2015)

Persona 5.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 19, 2015)

I only have PC so,
Deathtrap (EA)
The Incredible Adventure of Van Helsing 3
Dragon The Game (EA)
Vector Thrust (EA)
XenoRaptor (EA)
NeonXSZ (EA)
Starbound (EA)
Killing Floor 2
Next Car Games: Wreckfest (EA)
Mordheim: City of the Damned (EA)
Space Pirate And Zombies 2

Total War: Warhammer
Cities: Skylines (Want some SimsCity)
Unreal Tournament 4 (VS Bots all days)
Elite: Dangerous or Star Citizen (Unless it's MMO)
Sims 4 (I don't see currently as released)
Saints Row: Gat out of hell
Starwars: Battlefront

That's quite a load of games.
Wish there's good game with playable furry/monster characters, bonus if RPG.
Also, my own game in making!


----------



## PuppyChowder (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh maaan so many games! *w* 2014 was a really great year for gaming and I still haven't caught up on everything yet. I'm not sure yet how 2015 will top last year, but at least for the Big N, I have some hope.

- Metal Gear Solid V: Phantom Pain - Supposedly coming out 2nd quarter, I am in LOVE with the metal gear series, even if I am terrible at sneaking around. Really looking forward to this entry.
- Star Fox on Wii U - Oh my goodness it's coming out in like, 6 months and yet we know SO LITTLE. Such a mysterious game this is, I am intrigued~.
- Legend of Zelda for Wii U -I'm sure it won't be so stupidly named, but it looks like a lot of fun! I could really use a new LoZ game, Link Between Worlds was AMAZING but I am looking forward to the full console experience.
- Xenoblade Chronicles X - Ohhh if I had the time, if I had the time~. Looking forward to this game, and it looks oh so beautiful on the Wii U.

Other games I probably won't play because I don't have the system but want to see do successfully:

- Bloodborne. SERIOUSLY THOUGH.
- No Man's Sky. Just looks awesome, period.
- Evolve. Looks hella fun. I want to be a raging monster; who doesn't?
- Devil's Third. Because the Wii U needs stronger, more mature third-party titles. 
- Order 1886. It has werewolves. I can't NOT root for it, haha.

Nothing else though has really caught my eye yet for this year. Of course, this is also the 3rd week of January starting, and nothing of note is coming out until the end of the month/next month in Feb. I'm sure 2015 has a lot more to offer, and perhaps the developers are keeping some more fancy games under their belt that they haven't announced yet. I know Platinum's team for Bayonetta 2 is working on a new unannounced title, as is Retro Studios, who last did DKC: Tropical Freeze. If it turns out Retro is working on a new Metroid title... I might just cry in happiness.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2015)

Splatoon and Zelda U. I don't really know what else is coming out this year.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 31, 2015)

A game as simple as MKX. That game just reeks sexy.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 31, 2015)

Tom Clancy's The Division
No Man's Sky

2016?
TES VI


----------



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

There aren't really any games that I want in 2015, except for the new Star Fox


----------



## Cassedy (Feb 2, 2015)

Hotline Miami 2, of course.


----------



## Tecally (Feb 2, 2015)

I am waiting for he new Five Night's at Freddy's game. It's the third one. It is coming in Feb i believe. The trailer for it is on Youtube and i loved the last 2 that Scott (the creator) made.


----------



## Moogie (Feb 2, 2015)

Persona 5, I haven't been this excited about a new release in awhile. ^^ Zero Escape 3 was also on my waitin' list, but sadly cause of budget problems it's on hold. D:


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 2, 2015)

Moogie said:


> Persona 5, I haven't been this excited about a new release in awhile. ^^ Zero Escape 3 was also on my waitin' list, but sadly cause of budget problems it's on hold. D:



I really hope persona 5 is gonna be good.
The thing i want most about the series is for the main protagonist you play as to actually have a character to him/her.
In persona4 you were a silent protagonist and made you the weakest link in the group of friends with great character building.
Also, i felt that certain relationships should effect the game's story and characters.
For example:

Say in persona 4 you manage to go out with yukiko before the camp out. When chie and yukiko get dragged out in the bikinis and you say that chie looks cute, yukiko would get jealous of yukiko and slightly mad at you and might effect the game more later on. say for example you keep getting her angrier, she might Break up with you, your link breaks and she might leave the party, potentially leaving you for dead in a certain event.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

Tecally said:


> I am waiting for he new Five Night's at Freddy's game. It's the third one. It is coming in Feb i believe. The trailer for it is on Youtube and i loved the last 2 that Scott (the creator) made.



FNAF is just a boring jumpscare simulator. Scott has been milking it for all it's worth. It's becoming  the Call of Duty of horror games. The game everyone hates but will still buy every installment.


----------



## Moogie (Feb 2, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I really hope persona 5 is gonna be good.
> The thing i want most about the series is for the main protagonist you play as to actually have a character to him/her.
> In persona4 you were a silent protagonist and made you the weakest link in the group of friends with great character building.
> Also, i felt that certain relationships should effect the game's story and characters.
> ...



That'd definitely be neat! I think they make the main character sorta a clean slate though so it's more like your own 'persona' in a sense. xD I'm actually not too familiar with P4, I only made it a bit into it before getting owned a ton, though I watched my brother play certain parts of it. ^^ P3 I played to death however. 

But woah, that'd be wicked if they added a path where you're more or less on a dead-end route over a certain way you'd answer. Visual novel style, mwaha!


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to the new Star Fox and Legend of Zelda on the WiiU
Those are about the only games I know of that are coming out this year =o


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 3, 2015)

But Persona has always had silent protagonists as far as I'm aware. The P3 protagonist didn't get a personality until the movie came out. The great thing about silent protagonists is that their actions define them. What you do as a player defines who they are.





Maugryph said:


> FNAF is just a boring jumpscare simulator. Scott has been milking it for all it's worth. It's becoming  the Call of Duty of horror games. The game everyone hates but will still buy every installment.


Its not just a jumpscare game. There's lore to it and it takes advantage of the human fear of a lack of control and uses paranoia to help make jumpscares scarier.





Moogie said:


> Persona 5, I haven't been this excited about a new release in awhile. ^^ *Zero Escape 3* was also on my waitin' list, but sadly cause of budget problems it's on hold. D:


THERE'S A 3?


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm interested in No Man's Sky, Killing Floor 2, Pillars of Eternity, and I would be interested in Halo 5, but seeing as I don't have a Xbox One i'm not going to play it. Also I do hope that Microsoft will maybe release all of the Halo games on PC. Oh yeah i'm excited for Bethesda's E3 press conference in the hopes that they maybe might announce the next Fallout game seeing as I love the Fallout Series.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm personally looking out for Persona 5, Final Fantasy 15, Blizzard's new Overwatch. I'm still looking for more games to add to this list.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 14, 2015)

Dont know, if already mentioned but: No Man's Sky. (Psst
 And we all hope for Half life 3)


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 14, 2015)

Although I'm being pessimist here, don't get your hopes up about HL3, It's highly likely that they are not working on it at valve


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 14, 2015)

Elder scrolls online being released for consoles , and evolve , yes I know its out now but I'm still looking forward to getting it


----------



## AnimatedRaccoon (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Uncharted 4, this series is one of my favorite video game series.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 17, 2015)

Looking forward to fire emblem 2015. it's coming out in Japan on summer 2015. So hopefully the localization won't take as long this time and they release the north American version by fall.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 17, 2015)

I just bought the only game I'm excited for in 2015 <: Majora's Mask remake. Fuck yea!


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Feb 18, 2015)

Right now my list is
Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward
Final Fantasy XV
Persona 5
Bloodborne


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

Right now I'm only really looking forward to Persona 5, and the new Zelda (if it does end up releasing this year).

I'd also say Star Fox, but I'm extremely worried about hat game, and honestly, I have a bad feeling about it, so I don't know. Just not really looking forward to it because of that.

As for other games, well, I'm looking forward to picking up some games I missed out on last year and these last two years, but those aren't exactly 2015 games, so yeah. Just putting that out there.


----------



## Zirco (Feb 19, 2015)

Cities: Skylines

GTA V PC


----------



## MochiElZorro (Feb 22, 2015)

Final Fantasy XV
Final Fantasy Type 0 HD
Zelda Wii U
Star Fox Wii U
Kingdom Hearts 3
Half-Life 3... oh wait.


----------

